# Are giant rabbits safe with cats?



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi 

I've seen a few ads for giant rabbits for sale saying they are "cat proof". What do people think about this? 

I know a cat could still scratch them and it could get infected, but then again, a lot of people with house rabbits let the rabbits be around their rabbit-friendly cats and that could happen by accident too. 

I've never actually seen a full grown giant rabbit, but my cats killed a hare once, and if a stray cat that was a very good hunter/a big tom cat came into the garden, I'd be worried.

If they were shut in at night, do you think it'd be safe to let them free range in a secure garden?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 4, 2010)

I can not comment on the cat and rabbit part but I can tell you most big buns are about 12 pounds and up. 

Also the forum is going to be slow today as it is the Fourth of July in america. 

I know I would never let my buns free rome in a garden to many predators but that is not to say you have them in ireland. 

I hope someone more knowable on the subject come around soon.


Kat


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 4, 2010)

I still wouldn't trust the cat around the bunny. As far as I know, if a cat scratches a rabbit and breaks the skin there us something they can give the rabbit that can be fatal. Hopefully someone will remember what I am talking about  Roaming in a secure garden and being locked in at night would be fine, as long as stray cats, dog, foxes etc. could not get into your garden. Those are the only predators we have to worry about, oh and of course other humans :rollseyes Recently in Dublin a family had their rabbits killed and mutilated in their back garden so you can't be too careful.

I have seen the ''cat proof'' thing on advertisements on Done Deal before. I am pretty sure it means that they are too big to be under threat by cats. Which is true really, my cats are afraid of my small bunnies so I couldn't see them killing a big continental giant of flemmie.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd probably trust my cats with a giant rabbit, just because they don't hunt anything but tiny mice, but my old cats that caught the hare . . . I wouldn't trust them!

Actually I think a giant bunny could probably hurt a cat pretty badly


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 4, 2010)

And I hadn't really thought of in the US, I guess there are racoons and other predators that would be a problem


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 4, 2010)

i trust MY cat around my giant, but i wouldnt trust any outdoor cats.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 4, 2010)

I think that's the same with me. I'd trust my cats, once they got to know the rabbit, but not strange cats.

I used to let one of my cats run around with my old rabbit. But I won't with my new ones because she's not used to them, and they're more timid and smaller too.


----------



## zednon (Jul 4, 2010)

at first I had some issues with my cats and my rabbit. my feral was way too is that dinner. now that my Flemish is about 10 lbs. she loves to catches the cats. my feral is her fav. poor guy. he is chased around the house by my giant rabbit. my other bunny who is about 3 lbs is scared of the cats they don't seem to pay a lot of attation to him. 

I am fostering a feral kitten (it was she ether well be fostered or put to sleep...) she is a little scared of the big rabbit. but the rabbit that's smaller then she... she sits on his cage and pokes him, ans stares, but when he is out she doesn't seem to care much.


----------



## Nela (Jul 4, 2010)

My cat, Houdina, was raised with rabbits and she absolutely loves them. She is protective of them and loves to play with them.Baloo is quite indifferent, only watching them out of curiosity. He does spook easily so the rabbits tend to boss him around 

Though I have never had issues with them, I am careful about it. I make sure to keep their nails trimmed and supervise them. If Houdina gets too excited, she gets a bit of a scolding. 

I think cats and rabbits can get along, even really enjoy each other but it's really important that they be supervised. Sometimes wanting to play, or a day when someone is moody, someone can get injured. Rabbits can really hurt a cat too. I'musually more worried about my cats getting hurt than my bunnies


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2010)

My indoor cat loves all my bunnies and they love her. I never had a problem with her hurting them they love to chase her and she loves the attention. Feral cats could be a different story.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 4, 2010)

My grandmother's Holland Lop and cat are best friends. They play together and eat dinner together (in the hutch). LOL! So cats raised around rabbits should be no threat, but feral or loose cats outside may be.


----------



## bigwigbunny (Jul 6, 2010)

My 6lb bunny runs loose in my house with my two adult cats. One has seen a bunny before, the other never had. It helps if the bunny is big and not afraid. You might have to police a bit at first but in my opinion they get along great most of the time. My last bunny would attack the cats!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 6, 2010)

i have 9 buns and my cats are afraid of all of em..my 2 flemmie giants are very curious about the cats and hop up to them to get a closer look but my cats get the heck outta their way real quick.....my PPPetunia doesnt like cats ..she chases them down and slams her nose into them very aggressively..the whole time she is out in her xpen she will chase the cats around the pen..ppetunia on the inside of the pen and the cats on the outside..around and around and around...i have to keep them seperated cuz i KNOW for a fact that PPPetunia wants to do them harm....ive heard of a bunny that kicked a cat 10 ft in the air ...the cat was ok... if a bunny is confronted by a cat the bunny will do awesome protecting itself..BUT if a bunny is being CHASED by any animal...they tire out wayyy too easy.thats how they get killed by cats or any other animal..they dont have the stamina of other animals...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it depends upon the cat - some of my flemmies are afraid of the cats - then Angel - a little Polish will get riled up at Mitzi and give her a run for her money and I have to break them up cause Angel won't stop chasing her....

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the all the stories of the bunnies and cats 

I'm not planning on getting a giant rabbit, but I would want one one day if I thought it'd be safe outside. I think if I had one (or two) then I'd keep it in a shed with a run attached and let it out for free ranging for some of the day. I have small dogs, (who are very good with small animals but I wouldn't leave them alone with my small rabbits) so if they got on with it it might be ok and the dogs would keep stray cats away too! 

I was just thinking about it, because if I had a giant rabbit in the future, I'd definitely like to let it free roam for some of the day.


----------



## Nela (Jul 7, 2010)

The easiest solution would be to make or get an enclosed run, that way the cats cannot jump in. That would keep your rabbit rather safe from any predator. Sometimes pets get along in general but then there can be 'off' days when one is cranky and they can squabble. I definitely don't recommend blindly trusting them to get along all the time. I think you can get the dogs and rabbits to get along but you should supervise them. I do not think leaving a rabbit unprotected outdoors would be a great idea. You're not way off, I just personally feel a closed run would be safest


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, that's probably true. You never know what predators could be around, foxes can be around during the day even, and there could be birds of prey around here. 

I think a large enclosed run and supervised free ranging would be the safest . . .


----------

